# Who needs a workshop anyway.



## CHJ (3 Feb 2013)

Build a steam engine with a difference.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73txXT21 ... r_embedded


----------



## Gary Morris (3 Feb 2013)

Brilliant piece of engineering and skill, I've always wanted to build a steam engine. (not in glass though)

Gary


----------



## Mister Griffiths (3 Feb 2013)

My goodness, that is rather stunning! I've always wanted to have a crack at glass work (see what I did there?)


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (3 Feb 2013)

Mister Griffiths":14tyxdl4 said:


> My goodness, that is rather stunning! I've always wanted to have a crack at glass work (see what I did there?)


Well blow me ,you're a right pain, i'm surprised you had the bottle to post that ,i bet you're shattered now but don't get cut up about it ...


----------



## AndyT (28 Feb 2013)

I like that!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Webby (28 Feb 2013)

Cowboy _Builder":195hdcjz said:


> Mister Griffiths":195hdcjz said:
> 
> 
> > My goodness, that is rather stunning! I've always wanted to have a crack at glass work (see what I did there?)
> ...




 =D>


----------

